# Short fat board trend



## James Tomeny

Curious what people are thinking of the fairly new fat and short snowboards. I’ve been thinking about getting one but can’t decide. Examples like the marhar Lumberjack, ride war pig, never summer instigator, lib tech Jamie Lynn c mayhem. Any others you guys can think of? What’s the word on how there riding, good? Bad?


----------



## tonymontana

Idk but I want that Lib Tech Orca...


----------



## tonymontana

Pretty curious to see how short fats ride. Looking for something surfy with some float that can also handle groomers at the bottom lol.


----------



## Nivek

Entirely depends on you. What are you trying to get out of it? 

Floaty, surfy, and decent on groomers look at the K2 Party Platter, Rome MT 153, Burton Stun Gun, Arbor Cask, or some of the US stuff or Snoplanks.


----------



## sush1

Fun as an option in the quiver imo. Wouldn't want to just ride one as my only board.

Would end up missing the feel of a regular length nice flexing nose and tail.


----------



## Rip154

They are nice for playing around on, all over the mountain, but not my first choice for anything serious. I already have one regular short/fat board, but would be most interested in Lib Tech Wayfinder, Yes 20/20 and Capita Slushslasher, if I plan to get another one, they are something special.


----------



## freshy

My first time on my 420 I was surprised at how well it did carving, the more I rode it the more I loved it. It's made for powder and excels in it, so it won't be as fun on groomers but can put up with groomers back to the lift. I'd hate to ride this all day on hard pack.

I'd recommend volume shifted to anyone who wants to add something totally different to their quiver.


----------



## ITALIAN_MARC

tonymontana said:


> Pretty curious to see how short fats ride. Looking for something surfy with someone float that can also handle groomers at the bottom lol.


I'm thinking about getting the short fat anyone got one or riden on that could give me some feedback on them cheers!!


----------



## ITALIAN_MARC

ITALIAN_MARC said:


> tonymontana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty curious to see how short fats ride. Looking for something surfy with someone float that can also handle groomers at the bottom lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the short fat anyone got one or riden on that could give me some feedback on them cheers!!
Click to expand...

 i also had in mind the Arbor Cask, but haven't ridden either ?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Do it. It's always fun to try new shapes, and a short fat will be a dramatically different ride from traditional boards. The humble K2 Cool Bean completely changed my perspective. Fast forward 3 years and I've owned at least 20 short fats since then.


----------



## ITALIAN_MARC

Triple8Sol said:


> Do it. It's always fun to try new shapes, and a short fat will be a dramatically different ride from traditional boards. The humble K2 Cool Bean completely changed my perspective. Fast forward 3 years and I've owned at least 20 short fats since then.


Think im gonna ?? cheers


----------



## MMSlasher

Triple8Sol said:


> Do it. It's always fun to try new shapes, and a short fat will be a dramatically different ride from traditional boards. The humble K2 Cool Bean completely changed my perspective. Fast forward 3 years and I've owned at least 20 short fats since then.


I remember your garage pictures of all the boards (last year?), but what would be the top 3 out of that group. If you have already answered that in a previous post, I apologize. I haven't been on here as much.


----------



## Triple8Sol

MMSlasher said:


> I remember your garage pictures of all the boards (last year?), but what would be the top 3 out of that group. If you have already answered that in a previous post, I apologize. I haven't been on here as much.


As far as short fats in that group, the TJ Retro Fish, Hightide Hippy Slasher, Spring Break Slush Slasher, and Jones Storm Chasers have been favorites for a couple seasons now. Have also had others before and since that are great like the LibTech Short Fat, K2 Party Platter, Marhar Lumberjack, etc...


----------



## Lad Stones

Just bought last year's Lib Tech Short Fat with money I couldn't afford as found a good deal!?

Won't ride it until next year though ?


----------



## linvillegorge

Had a Lumberjack for awhile but sold it a couple months back. Lots of fun, I just didn't ride it enough to justify keeping it. It became a quiver stick for me. I'd ride it on light powder days (2-6") and on slushy spring days. Tons of fun in those conditions. Kind of a chore to ride on groomers IMO due to the width. It railed when on an edge but felt like trying to get a boat on plane when transitioning from edge to edge on hardpack. That wasn't an issue at all on softer snow. Made 2-6" feel deep but on legit pow days it didn't have the glide to get through the flats that other traditional pow sticks have so it never really became my go to pow stick like I thought it would.


----------

